# OF ALL The Custom Shops...



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 9, 2019)

I have been introduced to the world of the artisan custom guitars from this site. One topic recently posted was about GOC guitars, and another about Suhr, Strandberg, Oni, and many others.

The ones that stood out to me the most were Oni, Suhr, and Strandberg.

Please start kind of like a makeshift wiki of any and all of the TOP custom luthiers out there because while I think the Majesty rules and the Universe is my absolute favorite, I am highly considering one of these other customs instead...especially if someone makes carbon graphite like I read

So Of all the custom shops, which do you think are the top 5 and why?

The only thing Ill throw in to start is the Oni Essi 7/8....i think its pretty nice. What do you like?


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 9, 2019)

Similar topic was brought up a few months ago: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/most-good-custom-builders-outside-the-us.337720/

Going to a forum and asking "who's the best custom shop" is not the right way to go about getting the guitar you want. Each custom shop will have things they will and won't do. For example, 10 people may reply that Kiesel is the best, but they don't build 7s with floyds and if that's absolutely necessary in your custom guitar, they aren't the best option for you. You listed three very different kinds of guitar builders as your preferred option. Suhrs are going to give you something more conservative and traditional in shape, while strandberg is an ergonomic body, headless, and often multi-scale w/ endur-neck. Onis are a whole different beast all together...you may want to ask yourself what do you need from a guitar to be satisfied before you ask others what their favorites happen to be.

When it came time to place an order for my MBC Regius, i didn't just jump on board because someone on this forum said "they're the best". I researched the specs, read reviews, talked to musicians after shows about their mayones (thanks Sylvain from Soilwork!), and called their USA rep with plenty of questions before settling on a personalized guitar. I went into the process knowing i wanted something of a super-strat shape with a standard scale and could pick all of the woods/finishes. From there i got the electronics set up with a piezo bridge, graphite reinforcement in the neck, stainless steel frets, and a few other tweaks. Mayones was able to check all the boxes for me and i've been extremely happy with the results. 

You're best just reading about each individual's experience in their NGD posts and going from there. If it sounds like something you're willing to invest the time and money into, reach out with a private message for more details. Knowing what you want and need from the guitar will go a long way in narrowing down your choices.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 9, 2019)

Really depends on what you want and what you'd consider custom. There are lots of shops building great guitars. 

The only generally applicable idea is to be careful placing the order. If going through a dealer, pick one that is responsive and has a track record. If going with a small shop or luthier, start small: get them to do some fretwork for you and maybe some mods or repairs to guitars you already own. Test the quality of their work, their responsiveness, and their reliability.


----------



## narad (Oct 9, 2019)

My Oni is better than my Suhr or Strandberg, but it's likely that if you think the Majesty is the greatest guitar out there then my opinion probably shouldn't be much use to you.


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 10, 2019)

in all the world, you had to walk into this one


----------



## Velokki (Oct 10, 2019)

I've owned guitars from Blackmachine, Skervesen, Aristides, ESP, Mayones, PRS, Strandberg + several others.

What I can tell you with conviction, is that your current preference and interests define what's best for you.
You've fallen in love with Music Man, and that's ok. That might change. I know I thought for a longest time that my Washburn WM526 was the best guitar in the world, but I really gravitate towards something else these days.

Now I have a GAS for a Les Paul, and love the warm feeling they give me, which is a mixture of thoughts I associate with LPs, and of course the playability, sonics etc. But 5 years ago I had ZERO interest in LPs.

Define whatever is current and interesting to you, and browse all luthiers' sites. Then start to research QC and opinions, once you find something that speaks to you.
Anyway, my current advice is to just buy production guitars, haha! Compared to customs, they're cheap and overall, all-around QC is ridiculously good in 2019. And you can move them forward when you want to!


----------



## beyondcosmos (Oct 10, 2019)

^I have to agree with Velokki, try a bunch of production stuff out first. Even if I had the funds for a brand new custom Mayones, Jackson, Daemoness or whatever, I think I'd spend at least a couple years trying out different production guitars first. Whether it's from friends, going to Guitar Expos, or even buying/returning or reselling, it's gonna take a while but it's worth it. It's actually alarming how many times I've seen absolutely beautiful and expensively optioned custom guitars put up for sale on here or Reverb/ebay/FB market because the owners "just can't gel with it" or are suddenly "GAS'ing for something else".


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 10, 2019)

mastapimp said:


> Similar topic was brought up a few months ago: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/most-good-custom-builders-outside-the-us.337720/
> 
> Going to a forum and asking "who's the best custom shop" is not the right way to go about getting the guitar you want. Each custom shop will have things they will and won't do. For example, 10 people may reply that Kiesel is the best, but they don't build 7s with floyds and if that's absolutely necessary in your custom guitar, they aren't the best option for you. You listed three very different kinds of guitar builders as your preferred option. Suhrs are going to give you something more conservative and traditional in shape, while strandberg is an ergonomic body, headless, and often multi-scale w/ endur-neck. Onis are a whole different beast all together...you may want to ask yourself what do you need from a guitar to be satisfied before you ask others what their favorites happen to be.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this honesty. I did reference the UV and Majesty to let you know what my ideals in terms of productions are to base that towards references, but I also wanted to know what others thought were some of the better/best customs. There is no best, as I and many others agreed, but I wanted to hear other experience in a gathered collection, rather than go through hundreds of pages of NGD not really knowing what to expect from titles? I’m not familiar with brands, which is why It was a basic guide but thank you.



cardinal said:


> Really depends on what you want and what you'd consider custom. There are lots of shops building great guitars.
> 
> The only generally applicable idea is to be careful placing the order. If going through a dealer, pick one that is responsive and has a track record. If going with a small shop or luthier, start small: get them to do some fretwork for you and maybe some mods or repairs to guitars you already own. Test the quality of their work, their responsiveness, and their reliability.


 Points noted, thank you



narad said:


> My Oni is better than my Suhr or Strandberg, but it's likely that if you think the Majesty is the greatest guitar out there then my opinion probably shouldn't be much use to you.


 That isnt true, and your more intelligent than that to make such a presumption. In fact, what I wanted to know is exactly that: if given the choice, would you go for Oni , Suhr, or Strandberg. So thank you.



Velokki said:


> I've owned guitars from Blackmachine, Skervesen, Aristides, ESP, Mayones, PRS, Strandberg + several others.
> 
> What I can tell you with conviction, is that your current preference and interests define what's best for you.
> You've fallen in love with Music Man, and that's ok. That might change. I know I thought for a longest time that my Washburn WM526 was the best guitar in the world, but I really gravitate towards something else these days.
> ...


You have a lot of points on the spectrum here. The majesty is just my IMO the best featured and well made production 7, but by no means is it my favorite. I dont know where everyone got that idea from ??? The universe is my favorite 7 string, and I am an Ibanez fan to the bone....I’m just really impressed with eBMM thats all, but thanks for the reply. 


beyondcosmos said:


> ^I have to agree with Velokki, try a bunch of production stuff out first. Even if I had the funds for a brand new custom Mayones, Jackson, Daemoness or whatever, I think I'd spend at least a couple years trying out different production guitars first. Whether it's from friends, going to Guitar Expos, or even buying/returning or reselling, it's gonna take a while but it's worth it. It's actually alarming how many times I've seen absolutely beautiful and expensively optioned custom guitars put up for sale on here or Reverb/ebay/FB market because the owners "just can't gel with it" or are suddenly "GAS'ing for something else".


 If that’s the case, then a used majesty is where I should start then? I mean as I said, while the UV is my favorite (please note that all lol) I think EBMM is killing it with their production line....that is, i mean, without having to spec a really well made luthier artisan custom build, you can get the same thing off the rack, THATS ALL my GAS consists of, but I am open obviously to other things

One thing that the other thread pimp noted was your starting at $3-5k for a custom, and EBMM has pretty much all features you can customize (hardware wise) with great quality, floating trem, etc....so I mean, really I was looking for YOUR guys top 3-5 choices, but If you just want to offer your ONE favorite recommendation, thats ok too..

This was more of an opener for my newfound discovery, not a comparison thread so that someone can help me build a custom....I’m just an interested consumer, if that’s all right to window shop?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 10, 2019)

Step 1 is knowing what you truly love to have in a guitar. Be thorough, play a metric fuckton of guitars without preconceiving anything, from hollow body boxes to mega-shred types, all kinds of materials, pickups, bridge configurations, etc. - if you can get your hands on it, play it and see what you like and dislike about it. Only proper experience with knowing yourself and your tastes when it comes to tone, feel and functionality will take you as close as possible to choosing the right tool for the job.


----------



## lurè (Oct 10, 2019)

Do you really need a custom shop?

If your favourite guitars are the Majesty and the Universe, there are thousands of instrument with similar specs. 
Try them, see what you like and what you don't and then you can consider a custom.

This is not because a custom instrument should be "deserved" or something; it's just that most of the time people are going custom shop without knowing what they want and after a couple of months it's another listing on Reverb.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 10, 2019)

Guys I totally get that....its just the “brand names” that I am looking for. As in Luthiers with websites or facebooks pages that offer looks into their builds

In other words, WHO DO YOU LIKE?

Do I need a custom? No...does anyone really at this point with all the models out...absolutely not....but I’m just interested in checking luthiers works...like I said: Interested party.... if thats alright???


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 10, 2019)

I’ll case my vote for Daemoness Guitars. They tick all my boxes for what I want out of a custom shop, except the wait times, but I can live with that given what you get at the end. 

Unparalleled build quality (in my limited experience)
Uncompromisingly metal. (A good thing for me.)

I don’t really know what else to say, they’re just my favorite custom shop, right behind the ESP CS, but that doesn’t really count here.


My Daemoness LP is the best guitar I’ve ever played.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 10, 2019)

Who do I like? Quite a bunch of brands, fortunately. To name but a few in the whole "made to order" category:
- Aristides
- Padalka
- Oni
- Waghorn
- Equilibrium
- Skervesen
- Blackat
Honorable mention to two companies that aren't building any more, namely Jaden Rose and KxK. A shame as they made some fantastic guitars.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 10, 2019)

I have an Oni being made. Dan is an absolute pleasure to work with. Very easy going, and will guide you in the right direction if you're open to it. The Essi 7 I played was an astoundingly good guitar. A stand out in a room full of guitars 2-3x more expensive. I also absolutely adore my Suhr. The setup, fit/finish, quality, and tone are unreal. If you like a guitar looks and feels like a muscle car and plays like a formula racer, you'll probably really like Suhr. I like the look of classic guitars and the super modern. So both really suit me. I haven't spent as much time on an Oni as a Suhr. But I have a sneaking suspicion that my number one is going to change after I take delivery. The Oni wants to go FAST. ALL the time. Its intimidatingly effortless to play.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you, that’s exactly what I was looking for
To be more specific, I was looking for models you wanted even

For example, the Essi 7/8 Looks incredible and it has some incredible build qualities. It has unique fret access and i hear the build quality is as good as you can get (Max Parker level) so that was what really intrigued me into looking more so if you guys have specific models you like id even like to know that as well

Suhr, Aristides, Oni, Skeveresen, Deamoness and MAyones, are some of the most interesting. There was one guitar I cant seem to find that had the most amazing colored woods, now tonally I dont know if they worked well, but it was like a dark dark neck, a light fretboard, and like a triple or quintuple layer wood.....it then had some blue accents on the headstock or something, i wish i could find that NGD, but also Ive seen stuff by “Anderson” that was nice, and so this is more or less what i was asking, so if you dont mind, even if someone else has mentioned it, vote for your favorites

I dont NEED a custom, but I’d like to know who to keep my eye on, and I’m always interested in beautiful examples of luthiery


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 10, 2019)

At this point in my life, I'm also interested in ethical building and pricing of instruments. How do they source their timber? How well do they pay their workforce? Are they ethically pricing their work?


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 10, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Thank you, that’s exactly what I was looking for
> To be more specific, I was looking for models you wanted even
> 
> For example, the Essi 7/8 Looks incredible and it has some incredible build qualities. It has unique fret access and i hear the build quality is as good as you can get (Max Parker level) so that was what really intrigued me into looking more so if you guys have specific models you like id even like to know that as well
> ...



Tom Anderson and John Suhr are friends. They share ideas with each other a fair amount. But their guitars couldn't be more different. Tom makes a very modern guitar. John is trying to make an old design as perfect as possible.


----------



## beyondcosmos (Oct 10, 2019)

I also am a huge Ibanez fan who likes the Majesty 7 and JP-13 7 models, so I can empathize with you on wanting things in a custom that are on certain EBMM models but not on Ibanez models and vice versa. There are also a ton of guitars from manufacturers that typically have very different specs from Ibanez and EBMM for their production models, but occasionally have one that is extremely close to a prestige Ibanez or EBMM JP or Majesty. The first one I can think of is Dean making the RC7... the USA RC7 models are, in my opinion, absolutely incredible and if the one that sold from Axe Palace with an aqua flame maple top ever resurfaces for sale, I might have to sell my car to buy that thing (kidding but you get the idea).

Beyond doing online research on the specs of production model guitars and buying then selling/trading guitars you are interested in, I hate to say it but going to Guitar Center to try out new or used instruments is an excellent way to simply just try out a guitar without buying it. One GC near me is where I have been able to play guitars from Mayones, Jackson's custom shop, Kiesel (both the old Carvins and modern Kiesels), Strictly 7, Suhr, and a few others. It's not the best because you can't obviously take it home to your rig and dial in tones but it's honestly a decent way to get a feel of different instruments for free (for the record, I am not employed by GC or paid to say this stuff).

As for what brands I'd recommend, I haven't ever owned a custom or extremely high end production model guitar, but as for what I've played on that end of things, I think Mayones, Jackson's custom shop, Suhr were the ones that really blew my mind for the quality, playability, and tone. And I know we all know the Strictly 7 saga so I won't dive into it but I do have to tip my hat to the particular one I played, it was actually really freaking good.


----------



## beyondcosmos (Oct 10, 2019)

Thaeon said:


> At this point in my life, I'm also interested in ethical building and pricing of instruments. How do they source their timber? How well do they pay their workforce? Are they ethically pricing their work?



Beyond the lack of quality compared to Japanese, American, European, Australian, etc. guitars, I no longer care for Indonesian made guitars specifically for this reason. And of course Chinese made guitars.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 10, 2019)

beyondcosmos said:


> Beyond the lack of quality compared to Japanese, American, European, Australian, etc. guitars, I no longer care for Indonesian made guitars specifically for this reason. And of course Chinese made guitars.



I've gone as far as not being willing to support brands build budget lines in those countries for that reason. There's a really interesting video that Roukangas made on the subject. Its on youtube.


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 10, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> I’m not familiar with brands, which is why It was a basic guide but thank you.



Custom shops I've looked into or seriously considered for a guitar with spec'd out options:
Daemoness (extremely long wait time was the main reason I didn't go for it)
Carvin (now Kiesel)
Suhr
Anderson
Schecter
Hahn
PRS (pricey)
Knaggs
Wirebird
Aristides
BC Rich

Custom shops I've used/dealt with:
Jackson (artist model limited run for both guitars...interface was only through dealer each time, wait times were accurate)
Mayones (custom order with their master builder series the first time, other was somebody else's bass that i scooped up, interface was through USA rep, wait times accurate)
Equilibrium (Dave and his wife build the guitars, direct interaction via email, met face to face when i was in Boston, wait times accurate)


----------



## cardinal (Oct 10, 2019)

My personal favs are ESP, Schecter, and Brian Howard.

Brian is a one-man shop who does everything by hand. I think he often posts build progress on Facebook so you can check it out. I think there are some pics of the 7 and 8 string guitars he built for me. Just a phenomenal luthier.

ESP and Schecter are much bigger entities of course, and their stuff is flawless. They'll make whatever you want as long as it doesn't infringe a trademark. Brian obviously is willing to do 7 and 8 strings, but I honestly have no idea if he'd build a crazy one-off shape with a multiscale etc etc whatever crazy thing you can think of. You'd have to ask him. ESP and Schecter seem game for anything. If you pay for it.


----------



## MoonJelly (Oct 10, 2019)

A few not mentioned here as of yet, worth noting. These are in the order I'd recommend and all small operations.

Barlow - based out of NYC, all guitars made by Ricky Barlow and they're gorgeous. Has lots of really choice pieces of you look through his gallery. If you did his style, the quality is incredible.

Carillion - another US builder Chris Delia, not taking new orders until after the coming NAMM, but on my shortlist to own one.

Sully - 1 man op, his customs are right up there with the best, he has a solid online presence (lots of luthier tuition vids on YouTube), if you like sparkles, he's the guy you want. Really well respected in the community, all around great guy/builder/player.

Knightro - Chris Knight, a bit more minimalist designs, very sleek, like futuristic strat and gib riffing. Small op based in Florida and the guy's communication is on point IME. Probably the most affordable on this list new.

Conklin - great small team of people based in Springfield MO. They were ahead of their time with multiple scale guitars, 7-9+ stringers, infrared pickups etc. in the early 90s. Resale really takes a dive but I've personally handled several of their guitars and basses - top notch stuff in every case.

Also if you'd like to connect with some builders on SSO, you have Bowes, Jillard, Winspear, etc. Check out the Dealers and Group Buys threads.


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 10, 2019)

MoonJelly said:


> Carillion - another US builder Chris Delia, not taking new orders until after the coming NAMM, but on my shortlist to own one.


Did he move stateside like Vik? This guy is based outta England last time I checked.


----------



## MoonJelly (Oct 10, 2019)

mastapimp said:


> Did he move stateside like Vik? This guy is based outta England last time I checked.


Oh yes, apologies, I should have said UK. Only builder I mentioned who is across the pond however.

Also speaking of Vik, the general consensus on SSO is to avoid him. Not that his work isn't gorgeous, he's just a mensch...

...and to a lesser extent Hufschmid, for general douchy behavior and getting permabanned from SSO.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 10, 2019)

MoonJelly said:


> Also speaking of Vik, the general consensus on SSO is to avoid him. Not that his work isn't gorgeous, he's just a *mensch*...


----------



## MoonJelly (Oct 10, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


>


Ahahaha I don't know how that got in there. Must've been a huge autocorrect fail, I meant to write _*bigot. *_Pretty much the opposite...


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 10, 2019)

I know it’s been said here, but it cannot be said enough: only go custom if you absolutely cannot get what you want in a production guitar, or if you’re prepared to lose the money entirely. Those are the only two scenarios in which you should ever approach a custom.


----------



## bzhang9 (Oct 10, 2019)

Getting an expensive custom is a huge risk, you have no idea if you'll like it and resale is likely terrible, few thousand gone

Based on your description a J custom 7 is probably worth looking into
<2k used, sick neck, posh looks, better trem and overall quality than a majesty without the piezo


----------



## nightlight (Oct 11, 2019)

I have experience with the Strandberg and Mayones custom shop work, but indirectly, as I bought used. 

The Strandberg custom shop is pretty much limited to their specific Boden and Varberg designs, and they have basically closed their doors since 2018. So that option is ruled out for you. The guitar I own though is an excellent instrument, very good built quality and sounds great. 

I own two Mayones guitars, a Regius and a Regius Core, both built at the custom shop. I am absolutely impressed by the build quality of the instruments and the finishes are also great. Their custom shop is open, and you just have to order through an authorised dealer in your country. 

If you're into Jems though, one production guitar I can highly recommend is the Caparison Horus or Dellinger. They are amazing instruments, well built and tone machines. 

I have a Horus HGS that I'll never sell. Caparison's lead designer used to work in the Jackson custom shop and there's a legend that he plays every instrument to check it before it goes out of the shop. Great looks too, some of the finishes are fantastic.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 11, 2019)

I went with my first custom-spec'd guitar because I couldn't find one at the time with the combination of specs and design i wanted, with a guitar that felt "right", for a price i was willing to pay. So i did my homework and figured out the exact things I liked, but more importantly _didn't_ like about different guitars: fretboard radius, fret size and material, scale length, neck shape, neck finish, single cut vs double cut, bridge type, etc etc. Custom shops can make great guitars, but so can many other production companies. If i could have found an off-the-rack PRS or Music Man or something with everything I wanted, I'm sure I could have found guitars that would have been made just as well.

Like...if the suit off the rack happens to fit you perfectly, or with just a little tailoring, there's no sense in paying triple for a custom-made one from a practical/value standpoint.

But that's just general "to custom, or not to custom...that is the question" advice, which Hollowway mentioned as well, a few posts up.

That said, I can't deny the intangibles of getting a guitar that is made to your specs.


----------



## jco5055 (Oct 11, 2019)

nightlight said:


> I have experience with the Strandberg and Mayones custom shop work, but indirectly, as I bought used.
> 
> The Strandberg custom shop is pretty much limited to their specific Boden and Varberg designs, and they have basically closed their doors since 2018. So that option is ruled out for you. The guitar I own though is an excellent instrument, very good built quality and sounds great.
> 
> ...



I've been dying to try a Caparison, especially a TAT 7 but any will do haha. They're so rare in the wild.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 11, 2019)

jco5055 said:


> I've been dying to try a Caparison, especially a TAT 7 but any will do haha. They're so rare in the wild.



I've never seen any until a month ago, when I saw about half-a-dozen at a guitar center, both in the new and used sections.


----------



## MoonJelly (Oct 11, 2019)

They are marketing more in the US recently. Sweetwater has a couple 7s in stock now as well.


----------



## jco5055 (Oct 11, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> I've never seen any until a month ago, when I saw about half-a-dozen at a guitar center, both in the new and used sections.



Yeah I've seen that some CA Guitar Centers have them, I wish mine would as mine is the Chicago store (like actually in the city) so you'd think that should be somewhat of a prominent/important location.


----------



## Soya (Oct 11, 2019)

Count yourself lucky, my local gc is in Rockford and there is NOTHING.


----------



## jco5055 (Oct 11, 2019)

Soya said:


> Count yourself lucky, my local gc is in Rockford and there is NOTHING.



My condolences, we do at least have some Majesties etc


----------



## Tuned (Oct 11, 2019)

beyondcosmos said:


> ^I have to agree with Velokki, try a bunch of production stuff out first. Even if I had the funds for a brand new custom Mayones, Jackson, Daemoness or whatever, I think I'd spend at least a couple years trying out different production guitars first... it's gonna take a while but it's worth it. It's actually alarming how many times I've seen absolutely beautiful and expensively optioned custom guitars put up for sale on here or Reverb/ebay/FB market because the owners "just can't gel with it" or are suddenly "GAS'ing for something else".


I totally agree. I love LAKLAND basses, they do fantastic work. I had several of their production model instruments and then I bought their limited run bass and sent it back to Chicago to customize to my ideas, and also they built me another 'custom order' of some sort, and also they wound me a custom pickup set that I had it installed in their third bass, and they built me one-of-few stompbox preamp based on their built-in preamp for my passive basses. They were all great fantastic basses and preamp and cost me a while (their US price tag is like $3500-ish)... but I sold them all, and it took me a while to, because I found their production models are actually designed better and work better for me than my own ideas. They simply know their job well and I thought I knew.

P.S., wow, they currenty have a tele-style TSS demo guitar on their site now, probably for a great price. I don't care for teles but someone who gets it will be a happy man. They have made very few guitars https://www.lakland.com/product/lakland-65-t-guitar/


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 12, 2019)

If I had the money to go custom I'd get a Padalka. Simon builds in my opinion the most beautiful guitars out there and the quality seems to be as perfect as it gets. He only builds original models these days though (and only if he likes your idea), so if you want a copy of anything he is the wrong guy.
https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/padalka-guitars.308760/


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Oct 12, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> I know it’s been said here, but it cannot be said enough: only go custom if you absolutely cannot get what you want in a production guitar, or if you’re prepared to lose the money entirely. Those are the only two scenarios in which you should ever approach a custom.



So, so much this!
I’ll even go a step further with the first reason and say only go custom if you absolutely cannot get what you want in a production guitar... And your ego absolutely will not allow you to compromise... at which point Hollowway’s second reason becomes even more pertinent!!!


----------



## MoonJelly (Oct 12, 2019)

Marv Attaxx said:


> If I had the money to go custom I'd get a Padalka. Simon builds in my opinion the most beautiful guitars out there and the quality seems to be as perfect as it gets. He only builds original models these days though (and only if he likes your idea), so if you want a copy of anything he is the wrong guy.
> https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/padalka-guitars.308760/


Seconded. I've never touched one, but they look absolutely top tier. I especially like the fade finishes he's done.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 13, 2019)

I appreciate all your replies and I am still looking at all of them, especially the list on top of page 2. Thanks for that

In regards to actually getting a custom shop, this thread, if anything, has taught me NOT to get one. I love my Ibanez 7 string and it does everything I need and want, and I have other guitars for the rest, but this has been sincerely educational.

I really had a different initial impression of how people would rate and review or compare their favorites, but it would seem people are more conservative than I anticipated.

I definitely won’t order a custom shop since there are two brands (Ibanez and EBMM; and ESP too) that I have choices to consider and enjoy, so I won’t drop $5k thinking I can out spec mr vai or mr petrucci....not to say they are the end all be all of guitarists and signature artists, but since they did shape my early guitar playing year they have branded their print in my subconscious guitarist mind.

In any case, it looks like Oni and Padalka might be worth considering, but after everything that has been said, it would only be after years and years of trying all of the 7 and 8 string guitars i could get my hands on, and maybe perhaps doing the reverb flip as someone suggested (though i dont want to get stuck with a guitar i cant get rid of, but at least it wont be $5k or more)

[Surprised no one mentioned the Essi, I thought it would be much more popular here.]


----------



## narad (Oct 13, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> [Surprised no one mentioned the Essi, I thought it would be much more popular here.]



Only like 5 of us have played one. But own one and owned a Padalka, and you can't go wrong with either. Super top notch. Comparable pricing at current exchange rates.

Seems pretty obvious though: if you want a fanned fret crazy 7 or 8 string, order the Oni/Padalka. Otherwise continue on with EBMM.


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 13, 2019)

Schecter USA Custom Shop has been the best for me. Great guitars at good prices made by people who really care for their customers.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 13, 2019)

narad said:


> Only like 5 of us have played one. But own one and owned a Padalka, and you can't go wrong with either. Super top notch. Comparable pricing at current exchange rates.
> 
> Seems pretty obvious though: if you want a fanned fret crazy 7 or 8 string, order the Oni/Padalka. Otherwise continue on with EBMM.


Absolutely the same thing I thought, mostly thanks to you my new good friend...see what communication can foster, you definitely confirmed what I thought, and I think I’m sticking with the name brands.

Now if/when ESP, Ibanez, EBMM custom shops are available maybe I’d reconsider, but like you said, as of now, since Fanned frets are not truly of interest unless I truly decide to fully immerse myself in the ERG world and get something like the Essi 8....but @narad since you have literally hands on experience for these brands, ill definitely go with that train of thought

Thanks again

BTW I heard Ibanez is rolling out a custom shop, and i know ESP and JAckson had custom shops but were pricey, is Schecter custom shop on the same level as Jackson and ESP, and how are they priced comparatively?


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 13, 2019)

Schecter USA is IMHO On Par in terms of quality with the likes of Suhr, really awesome stuff. My two Schecter Sunet 24s were about $2500 a piece, albeit prices have gone up since then...







Jacksons Custom Select and ESP USAs stuff is not that bad. Once I figure out some figure them and that ibby shop are on my list.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 13, 2019)

Schecters are up with the very best guitars I've ever played: Hartung, Ken Lawrence, best of the best PRS, and Blackmachine.

More importantly though, Schecter are the most consistently amazing guitars I've played. I've played dozens, and out of those there's been maybe two guitars that didn't blow my mind. Not because they weren't great instruments, but because they didn't have that special thing that "favourite" guitars have. I've played 70s, 80s, 90s, 00s and 10s CS Schecters, and they include the best guitars I've played hands down.


----------



## oneblackened (Oct 13, 2019)

As far as my "Top 5"... Which is solely based on build quality and customer service, and in no particular order...

*Equilibrium Guitars* (Boston, MA, USA): Wait times accurate and relatively short (~12-14 months), excellent quality somewhat above Mayones. Ability to do full-custom, but prefers to stick to shapes he's designed. Basically unlimited options within those designs (different control layout? sure. different hardware? sure. crazy finish? sure. custom inlays? absolutely. etc etc). Guitars start at ~$2800 and go up from there; mine was about $4000.
*Padalka* *Guitars* (Krasnodar, Russia): Insane quality instruments about the next tier up from Equilibrium. Guitars start at $2000 and go up from there; according to Simon the average price is between $3-4000. Build times short (~6-9 months). Only builds his shapes with limited hardware choices.
*Schecter Masterworks custom shop *(Los Angeles, CA, USA): Crazy good instruments on par with Padalka, very consistent. Have not ordered, only played. Fairly expensive IIRC. Not sure of lead times. Guitars start at $3100 roughly and go up from there.
*ESP custom shop* (Los Angeles, USA/Tokyo, JP): Same as Schecter. Known to be, um... very expensive. Limited in options in the USA shop but sky's the limit in the Japan shop.
*Aristides Instruments *(Haarlem, NL): Excellent build quality roughly on par with Equilibrium. Limited options (no choosing of materials; finish options are more or less unlimited though quite pricey; hardware options limited). Build time of roughly 6 months. Prices start around $3200 US if I'm doing my math right for full-customs.

Expect to spend $3000+ for a good custom, and expect to wait a while.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 13, 2019)

oneblackened said:


> As far as my "Top 5"... Which is solely based on build quality and customer service, and in no particular order...
> 
> *Equilibrium Guitars* (Boston, MA, USA): Wait times accurate and relatively short (~12-14 months), excellent quality somewhat above Mayones. Ability to do full-custom, but prefers to stick to shapes he's designed. Basically unlimited options within those designs (different control layout? sure. different hardware? sure. crazy finish? sure. custom inlays? absolutely. etc etc). Guitars start at ~$2800 and go up from there; mine was about $4000.
> *Padalka* *Guitars* (Krasnodar, Russia): Insane quality instruments about the next tier up from Equilibrium. Guitars start at $2000 and go up from there; according to Simon the average price is between $3-4000. Build times short (~6-9 months). Only builds his shapes with limited hardware choices.
> ...


Not for nothin’, but this was one of the best replies yet! Thank you for the EXTREME detail and truly answering my questions

Aristides seems to be up there with Oni and Padalka, so if I ever went ERG, it looks like Aristides (that banana 8 string was tempting but i cant afford it), is another to seriously consider. Again, this is assuming we want to go really out of the box

TBH, IMHO the ESP custom shop has produced some of the most amazing and similarly quality level of Ibanez J Custom shop, so like you said, its StevenC, its VERY pricey, which is why i didnt want to get into the big names because they base price where the small shops start to mid/peak with options.

Anyway, I think I’m going to stick with Ibanez universe for 7 strings, and IF I do spend the money, I think the Majesty would be the best for my specs but honestly, now that this thread has kind of come round about in full circle, the reason I was even wondering about the custom shops is because the EBMM is so expensive ($3k minimum) but you guys are right, especially the biggest warning: IF something goes wrong IM fuDGED, meaning, that commission is on me, if the guitar doesnt come out how i really want, there is no return policy

And now that you guys mention schecter so much, do they have a much higher end 7 string similar to a ESP SC607/8 or a Ibanez J custom? Schecter also seemed to me to be the best bang for your buck on value, but their build quality is what made me second guess them, despite owning two in the past....they just for me, maybe being an Ibby and Esp person, just didnt jive with it?

Thanks Steven


----------



## oneblackened (Oct 13, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Not for nothin’, but this was one of the best replies yet! Thank you for the EXTREME detail and truly answering my questions
> 
> Aristides seems to be up there with Oni and Padalka, so if I ever went ERG, it looks like Aristides (that banana 8 string was tempting but i cant afford it), is another to seriously consider. Again, this is assuming we want to go really out of the box
> 
> ...


Yes - Schecter has USA production models. Around $3500. Just as good as their custom shop but with limited options. 
You may want to look into ESP USA though, if you're going that direction. Those guitars are friggin' awesome. 

re: the risk, the single most important thing to do with a custom builder is to do your research about their reputation and talk to them. A good judge of character for me is if a builder refuses to do something. That means they know their limits, or at least have thought through their reasoning as to why they don't offer some option.


----------



## MoonJelly (Oct 13, 2019)

Pretty sure ESP USA is around same cost as a Majesty, Schecter USA production model etc., namely $3-3,800ish. The M7 with a Floyd tops out at $4,050 if you go gold hardware and koa top.

Although they give a decent amount of color options, tops, models etc. the USA shop isn't considered a 'custom shop' by ESP (at least that's what @spongebrick says on Instagram). The Japan office holds that distinction and that's where you'd expect to pay 2x that or more for a truly custom spec.

I've only played one ESP USA (Viper model) but it was extremely well done, on par with the others mentioned here. If it didn't belong to someone else I would've bought it


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 13, 2019)

I should point out that a lot of the people on the good-luthier list would not screw you over. But the problem with a business like this is that if any tragedy befalls them, there is no larger organization to keep the business going. Many of the luthiers that had stellar reputations ended up getting sick in some way, and then a back log and lack of income destroyed the business. So it’s not just scammers to avoid. When you order a custom, you’re looking betting on the luthier being healthy, focused, and financially stable for 1-10 years.


----------



## AltecGreen (Oct 13, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> TBH, IMHO the ESP custom shop has produced some of the most amazing and similarly quality level of Ibanez J Custom shop, so like you said, its StevenC, its VERY pricey, which is why i didnt want to get into the big names because they base price where the small shops start to mid/peak with options.



One difference is that ESP will build anything if you have enough money. A lot of smaller shops won't do everything. Padalka probably is not going to build you a guitar shaped like an ice cream cone that lights up and has a spinning ball at the head stock (Tomo-zo reference) . As for Ibanez, the best stuff made in Japan is made by Sugi, a small boutique maker in Japan. Once Sugi makes it, the price goes up. Sugi also makes some Strandbergs.

With that said, a lot of the smaller brands can be found in a store. I saw four Oni guitars in a store in Osaka two weeks ago while I was in Japan. I almost bought the right handed seven string. So if you are willing to travel, you can see these guitars in person. Consider going to the Holy Grail Guitar show in Germany. Some of the best small makers go to that show and you can see the range of what is possible. Google the photo galleries to see some of the more interesting guitars made today.

As for custom ordering anything, you really should do it only if you can afford to lose the money and have patience. I am accused of custom ordering everything I own from shirts, guitars, ....., kitchen knives. You need to have a need that cannot be met by off the shelf and do your research. Even for reputable outfits, things can happen. On a custom kitchen knife order, about 6 months into the build I get a phone call from someone who barely spoke English telling me the craftsman who was supposed to make the handle for my knife passed away. In the end, the company found another person to do the specific style and six months later a random package appeared on my doorstep without notice with my completed knife.


----------



## MoonJelly (Oct 13, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> I should point out that a lot of the people on the good-luthier list would not screw you over. But the problem with a business like this is that if any tragedy befalls them, there is no larger organization to keep the business going. Many of the luthiers that had stellar reputations ended up getting sick in some way, and then a back log and lack of income destroyed the business. So it’s not just scammers to avoid. When you order a custom, you’re looking betting on the luthier being healthy, focused, and financially stable for 1-10 years.



Worth adding that some of the most reliable guys work a part time job on the side, so in the event things go south they can keep the lights on.

It's not a career that will make you tons of money, you can make a living, but there is zero room for error in how you manage your business.


----------



## CerealKiller (Oct 13, 2019)

Just wanna throw Vigier in as well. I only have good things to say about them and my Excalibur. - and their necks are like 20% carbon fiber.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 13, 2019)

AltecGreen said:


> Sugi also makes some Strandbergs.


No they don't. They painted some Strandbergs.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 13, 2019)

I wouldnt put Vigier on the small list, its definitely a tiny operation, and I only knew of the one luthier when their fret less model came out, but either way, they have the best necks I’ve ever played, due to the carbon fiber strip....its almost like a steinberger, and their quality is off the charts.

Again, many good points: traveling in Japan and Germany, there are the two other super sites for guitar haven (besides NYC and LA).... I mean it would have to be pure luck to find an Oni seven string but if I find one used , I would definitely love to try it

Holloway and AltecGreen bring up the salient point: it is luthier dependent on the small jobs, almost like a roll of the dice....and if something went wrong, there is not sending it back for repairs or adjustments you known what i mean....so with all that said, beleive me I’m not ordering a custom shop, and I couldn’t out spec a majesty...but what i would rather have is the j custom ibanez r2027x with the double lo pro piezo.....

I think thats really what I’m looking for in the end fellas. I just hope if I find one, the piezo is still good (or the crystals were replaced).


----------



## pahulkster (Oct 13, 2019)

No personal experience with them, but the Framus custom guitars seem very nice. The Axe Palace site says they're the best. You definitely pay for it so I imagine the quality is up there as well.


----------



## AltecGreen (Oct 13, 2019)

StevenC said:


> No they don't. They painted some Strandbergs.




They seem to be advertising Sugi with several of the highest end Strandbergs I saw in Japan. None were painted. All of them were wood especially the two that were made entirely of Brazilian rosewood. I can imagine the wood coming from Sugi since they normally stock that type of wood.


----------



## Milchek (Oct 14, 2019)

These kinds of discussions are always going to end up being subjective tugs of war that are ultimately rooted more in the 'Endowment Effect' rather than any sort of objective method of determining which brand is 'best'.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 14, 2019)

That’s not what this thread is about dude. The common belief we’ve accepted since page 1 is that there is no best guitar*. This was supposed to be a compilation of non-production custom luthiers companies because I have no experience with them - Really -its just a fun, “Who’s your favorite?.....” so that people could share their experiences or pics or whatever they felt like sharing in regards to a custom build or a luthier worthy of mentioning....i wanted to learn first hand from members rather than just skim through the NGD, but basically if you read the whole thread you would probably have seen that already...

*(the objective analysis of 1984-88 Steinberger instruments aside lol)


----------



## Milchek (Oct 14, 2019)

My bad, I should've read through!


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 15, 2019)

Vigier are great but they're in no way a custom shop.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 15, 2019)

beyondcosmos said:


> I also am a huge Ibanez fan who likes the Majesty 7 and JP-13 7 models, so I can empathize with you on wanting things in a custom that are on certain EBMM models but not on Ibanez models and vice versa. There are also a ton of guitars from manufacturers that typically have very different specs from Ibanez and EBMM for their production models, but occasionally have one that is extremely close to a prestige Ibanez or EBMM JP or Majesty. The first one I can think of is Dean making the RC7... the USA RC7 models are, in my opinion, absolutely incredible and if the one that sold from Axe Palace with an aqua flame maple top ever resurfaces for sale, I might have to sell my car to buy that thing (kidding but you get the idea).
> 
> Beyond doing online research on the specs of production model guitars and buying then selling/trading guitars you are interested in, I hate to say it but going to Guitar Center to try out new or used instruments is an excellent way to simply just try out a guitar without buying it. One GC near me is where I have been able to play guitars from Mayones, Jackson's custom shop, Kiesel (both the old Carvins and modern Kiesels), Strictly 7, Suhr, and a few others. It's not the best because you can't obviously take it home to your rig and dial in tones but it's honestly a decent way to get a feel of different instruments for free (for the record, I am not employed by GC or paid to say this stuff).
> 
> As for what brands I'd recommend, I haven't ever owned a custom or extremely high end production model guitar, but as for what I've played on that end of things, I think Mayones, Jackson's custom shop, Suhr were the ones that really blew my mind for the quality, playability, and tone. And I know we all know the Strictly 7 saga so I won't dive into it but I do have to tip my hat to the particular one I played, it was actually really freaking good.


 Thanks for that reply, I actually thought I had quoted in the multi quote and saw it wasnt there now, but i appreciate exactly what you were able to empathize . Thanks also for the suggestion, i never wouldve suspected or thought to try Dean but now I definitely absolutely will. I mean, its good to have an additional production suggestion I might like, so I wanted to make sure you know I saw it 

And I dont know if Vigier was ever custom? But they always had superior quality for sure....by now, they probably are much bigger than when they started


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 15, 2019)

The Essi I've played was one of the best guitars I've ever laid hands on. The Padalka was just as good but very different in feel. Both are worth attention.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 15, 2019)

Thaeon said:


> The Essi I've played was one of the best guitars I've ever laid hands on. The Padalka was just as good but very different in feel. Both are worth attention.


Since you have/had a good amount of time with both, can you please compare the neck profiles and the general feel of the neck to a name brand/production model

(Also, if you want, please show some pics, and give a full spec sheet,if you want, or just message me if you didnt want to do that here for whatever reason)

I saw you know some of the luthiers personally, which is radical. As far as Oni goes, does he make carbon graphite like steinberger or is that just a neck piece?


----------



## Tuned (Oct 15, 2019)

Since Padalka has been mentioned numerous times, - has anybody experience of other Russian luthiers, Lepsky and Lunar? Lepsky seems to have a very good rap but I never played one. The Lunars I've tried were just great, Alexander is one meticulous and picky person too, which is very good for a boutique builder.

On another note, I may be in the minority here, but I've tried a few Mayones guitars (Poland is close too, ha ha) and have got a strong feeling of 'fine, they are good but really nothing special' and another strong feeling of 'well overpriced'.


----------



## bzhang9 (Oct 15, 2019)

Tuned said:


> On another note, I may be in the minority here, but I've tried a few Mayones guitars (Poland is close too, ha ha) and have got a strong feeling of 'fine, they are good but really nothing special' and another strong feeling of 'well overpriced'.



IMO a lot of customs suffer from overrating, expensive guitars too. If you buy it you kind of have to like it or you'll lose a ton on resale, so you have to hype it up and make yourself like it, or hype it up if you're trying to sell it (eg all these amazing NGDs then pops up on reverb or marketplace in 2 weeks)

I also thought Mayones was good but not 3K good, same for USA Jackson, EBMM Majesty, Suhr. All were a step below PRS core and USA parker from just pure objective build quality.

Also all euro imports are absolutely overpriced in the US, just build a similar one for half price with kiesel


----------



## narad (Oct 15, 2019)

Tuned said:


> On another note, I may be in the minority here, but I've tried a few Mayones guitars (Poland is close too, ha ha) and have got a strong feeling of 'fine, they are good but really nothing special' and another strong feeling of 'well overpriced'.



Well at the end of the day it's just a guitar. The thing that stands out to me about Mayones is that they don't seem very "lively", which if I had to guess I'd contribute to the million-piece neck options. I guess that works for some people and not others, but it's a bit of a different thing. They put simpler necks on the Duvells, and they seem to sound more inline with an Ibanez/Jackson / whatever superstrat.


----------



## CerealKiller (Oct 16, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> Vigier are great but they're in no way a custom shop.



Well not in an anything-goes way, no. But surely building to specifications of different colours and finishes, fretboards, wood-combos, pickups configurations, electronics, hardware, etc., is in some way a custom shop. Even if their number of options is (way) lower than Kiesel and Suhr.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 16, 2019)

bzhang9 said:


> IMO a lot of customs suffer from overrating, expensive guitars too. If you buy it you kind of have to like it or you'll lose a ton on resale, so you have to hype it up and make yourself like it, or hype it up if you're trying to sell it (eg all these amazing NGDs then pops up on reverb or marketplace in 2 weeks)
> 
> I also thought Mayones was good but not 3K good, same for USA Jackson, EBMM Majesty, Suhr. All were a step below PRS core and USA parker from just pure objective build quality.
> 
> Also all euro imports are absolutely overpriced in the US, just build a similar one for half price with kiesel



I'm going to have to respectfully disagree when it comes to the Suhrs I've played vs PRS. I worked in a guitar shop for a long time. The amount of work I had to do on a PRS to get it ready for the wall versus a Suhr was not what I'd say was acceptable. Don't get me wrong. I love those guitars. But some of them shouldn't have made it out of the factory. There's no reason I should open up a case for a brand new guitar and see a back bowed neck. However, I know that PRS has stepped up QC in the last few years. Every company puts out a lemon or two. But the number of Suhrs I've played that were bombs is way less. And interestingly, the worst one was one of the crazy high end ones. Probably because people saw the tag and it just sat unplayed forever and no techs looked at it. Fit and finish was awesome. Just had the WORST setup ever. When it comes to quality work, I think that for the most part, PRS, Suhr, Anderson, Thorn, et al are at the same level.


----------



## Ikke (Oct 16, 2019)

I only own/have played ESP's (Japan Custom Shop, not USA). 

As others have stated, ESP Japan will make you anything for the right price (if the threat of lawsuits wasn't enough indication). That's ESP Japan's big sell; to my knowledge, there is no other shop/brand that will do this readily. So, I would say before you write them off, it doesn't hurt to submit a quote. 

If you have any ESP specific questions, I'd be happy to help. It's really all I can be useful for here.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 16, 2019)

I’m on the fence....i either want an ESP or Ibanez Custom shop (meaning a name brand custom) I JUST found out ibanez is doing custom shops
ORRRRR
What I think I really want is an Oni Essi....and i know there’s no way to try one in the store....

If any members have an Essi, please lmk, id like to ask a couple of questions.

As I mentioned in the beginning, I really wanted a wiki/comp list of all the awesome customs, and after seeing/checking them all out, i ended up GASing, so thats my fault Lol

Ikke i will have some questions for you, give me time to gather myself on the 3 brands


----------



## AltecGreen (Oct 17, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> What I think I really want is an Oni Essi....and i know there’s no way to try one in the store....




Not entirely true. I posted this picture in another thread but I saw four Oni guitars in a store in Osaka a few weeks ago. The store is Mikigakki.





The guitar can be ordered online. Here's the digimart link.
https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop1220/DS04933281/


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 17, 2019)

AltecGreen said:


> Not entirely true. I posted this picture in another thread but I saw four Oni guitars in a store in Osaka a few weeks ago. The store is Mikigakki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Osaka? Like Japan? That’s about 10,000+ miles and an ocean away. I meant like in America (I think they are Made in Australia).....i dont think id run into one 

Japan has guitar enthusiasts i would say that are as hardcore as us, maybe more so considering they have Japanese homegrown hand made customs you kno?

But considering.....What would you choose? A ESP custom shop 7, an ibanez custom shop 7 or an Essi 7? [substitute 8 string if you are an 8 string player]? Say if you had about $4-5k?

Now i dont think ibanez custom shop rolled out yet, but its just a hypothetical, would you choose one of the best Japanese “name brands” (ibby or esp) or would you get an Oni Essi?


----------



## AltecGreen (Oct 17, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Japan has guitar enthusiasts i would say that are as hardcore as us, maybe more so considering they have Japanese homegrown hand made customs you kno?



I know quite well. 




Politics of Ecstasy said:


> But considering.....What would you choose? A ESP custom shop 7, an ibanez custom shop 7 or an Essi 7? [substitute 8 string if you are an 8 string player]? Say if you had about $4-5k?



I was in Japan three weeks ago. I saw the Oni in person (I took the picture above). I went to the ESP custom shop. Saw endless Ibanez guitars. I brought $10K with me and I left with this.

NGD: Straight from Japan


----------



## Soya (Oct 17, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Osaka? Like Japan? That’s about 10,000+ miles and an ocean away. I meant like in America (I think they are Made in Australia).....i dont think id run into one
> 
> Japan has guitar enthusiasts i would say that are as hardcore as us, maybe more so considering they have Japanese homegrown hand made customs you kno?
> 
> ...



So you want to blow $5k plus on a hi end guitar but don't want to buy a plane ticket to see if you'd actually like any of them first?


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 17, 2019)

You saw hypothetical, right? .... and um yeah, this is the internet...lol

I’m not ordering anything from a non existent yet ibanez shop for sure, if that helps answer your question


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 17, 2019)

Soya said:


> So you want to blow $5k plus on a hi end guitar but don't want to buy a plane ticket to see if you'd actually like any of them first?



i see this all the time over on the Kiesel facebook group: people who are wanting answers on facebook from sales people for a potentially non-returnable guitar that's going to cost them $3K+...and yet they aren't willing to stay up until 1am or get up at like 5am to place the phone call to talk to a sales person in another time zone.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 18, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Since you have/had a good amount of time with both, can you please compare the neck profiles and the general feel of the neck to a name brand/production model
> 
> (Also, if you want, please show some pics, and give a full spec sheet,if you want, or just message me if you didnt want to do that here for whatever reason)
> 
> I saw you know some of the luthiers personally, which is radical. As far as Oni goes, does he make carbon graphite like steinberger or is that just a neck piece?



I know two luthiers. Dan I met here and have sort of developed a friendship with online over the years and through buying an instrument. The other I know is REALLY small scale and doesn't try to get any attention. His focus is interesting Jazz boxes. I've played several, and they're amazing guitars. His first wasn't perfect, but I'd pick it over an Ibanez any day of the week. I've played both an Oni and a Padalka exactly once each. On the same day. I'd buy both. Quality is similar, with I think a sleight edge going to Oni. Both have interesting designs. They couldn't be farther apart in feel. The Padalka's feel is more like a PRS. Feels like a classic guitar and plays like a modern shred stick. The Oni is its own thing. It'll shred for sure. But it's also got a lot of acoustic resonance and sustain. It feels really alive. Sounds beefy. But Dan has told me one several occasions that he can alter them a bit to quite different effect on the same base design. I believe him. I don't know any specifics about the specs on the Padalka other than it was a bolt on multiscale, Mahogany body/neck, maple top. The Oni was a Blackwood body and Narra Neck with a Richlite board. Scale I think was 25.5-27.5" or close to that. Exact scale you can find on his website. My best recommendation is to talk to these guys. Dan is super approachable. The best kind of dude. Buying one of his guitars has been an absolute joy. And I haven't laid hands on my guitar yet.

Dan generally discourages Carbon Fiber other than as a support inside his necks.



Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Osaka? Like Japan? That’s about 10,000+ miles and an ocean away. I meant like in America (I think they are Made in Australia).....i dont think id run into one
> 
> Japan has guitar enthusiasts i would say that are as hardcore as us, maybe more so considering they have Japanese homegrown hand made customs you kno?
> 
> ...



I would get the Oni. I'm not going to stop with one. For classic bolt-on guitars, I go with Suhr. I've played high end Ibanez for 20 years. Including some of the OLD USA Customs. Great guitars. And for what its worth, you MIGHT be able to get a USA Ibanez for that. You'd have to talk to Dan about what an Oni would cost. He keeps that between himself and his customers generally.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 18, 2019)

Thaeon said:


> I know two luthiers. Dan I met here and have sort of developed a friendship with online over the years and through buying an instrument. The other I know is REALLY small scale and doesn't try to get any attention. His focus is interesting Jazz boxes. I've played several, and they're amazing guitars. His first wasn't perfect, but I'd pick it over an Ibanez any day of the week. I've played both an Oni and a Padalka exactly once each. On the same day. I'd buy both. Quality is similar, with I think a sleight edge going to Oni. Both have interesting designs. They couldn't be farther apart in feel. The Padalka's feel is more like a PRS. Feels like a classic guitar and plays like a modern shred stick. The Oni is its own thing. It'll shred for sure. But it's also got a lot of acoustic resonance and sustain. It feels really alive. Sounds beefy. But Dan has told me one several occasions that he can alter them a bit to quite different effect on the same base design. I believe him. I don't know any specifics about the specs on the Padalka other than it was a bolt on multiscale, Mahogany body/neck, maple top. The Oni was a Blackwood body and Narra Neck with a Richlite board. Scale I think was 25.5-27.5" or close to that. Exact scale you can find on his website. My best recommendation is to talk to these guys. Dan is super approachable. The best kind of dude. Buying one of his guitars has been an absolute joy. And I haven't laid hands on my guitar yet.
> 
> Dan generally discourages Carbon Fiber other than as a support inside his necks.
> 
> ...



Thank you for that very detailed articulate message. That really sums up all I wanted to know. This thread has been so informative I beleive, you have no idea, at least to me...especially with such guys like Thaeon, narad, cosmic, and all you awesome guys who had such lengthy detailed replies

I know for sure now...I’m going to try out as many as I can. Hopefully Ill come across an Essi, but Ill say this... if by lets say, next year, if I dont, and I’ve exhausted my trials of majestic and other productions at GC, I think I might be giving Dan a buzz....Just dont know if an Essi 7 or 8 would be the way to go, cuz if I’m going Oni, I should go all the way, no?! Lol 

Again, Thanks for this great “wiki” and I hope others have gotten some use of it as well.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 18, 2019)

You're welcome. Glad my experience can benefit someone other than myself.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Oct 18, 2019)

Ur putting too much thought into this. Just buy everything.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 19, 2019)

@diagrammatiks you are not only very knowledgeable, but your FREAKING hilarious, and i also love your view on pickups.....however, with that said, there is NO way i am putting too much thought into compiling some of the best custom luthiers out there and I’m sure they appreciate the attention! Lol

Also, remember, I kind of (now ill admit this due to newfound friends) an Ibanez fan boy. I love my Universe. I think its the greatest 7 string [series as a whole maybe] but my uv777bk is absolutely my main go to.

I also have a duplicate “lower end”/junior model with my RG7620 (1999), and I’ve upgraded ALL the electronics and had the hardware “rebuilt” to accomodate the spacing and proper set up, which cost a pretty penny

So taking the $4-5k plunge on a guitar, whether it be another j custom ibanez 7 string, an esp SC607/8, or a custom shop ibanez 7 or a custom esp, ORRRRR an Oni Essi 7/8 (or even a Padalka, although their models are so crazy i wouldnt know how to customize either the Saturn or the Pluto, which I would love as much as an Essi)

That’s a lot of information to read and take in, and I have a new to all those brands. I was labeled a majesty fanboy for really liking the fact you can get all the options basically in a custom (minus pickup selection) with a $2500-3000 price tag, and quality assurance (or so I was lead to beleive), as well the ESP SC607/8......so to see such respect particularly for Oni and Padalka, and honestly seeing their work......makes me think they might be the way to go honestly.

Hopefully i can get my hands on a ESP and Ibanez and Majesty to really see if something fits. If not, if nothing resonates to me where I put my majesty idea to bed, and I dont go with the ESP or J custom, I’m going to look East!

Honestly, the best part about the thread was the anecdotes and also seeing Padalka, never saw or heard of them and they look VERY impressive, like seriously


----------



## AltecGreen (Oct 19, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> @diagrammatiks you are not only very knowledgeable, but your FREAKING hilarious, and i also love your view on pickups.....however, with that said, there is NO way i am putting too much thought into compiling some of the best custom luthiers out there and I’m sure they appreciate the attention! Lol



You really haven't compiled much of a list. There are so many more out there. Unless you are in a hurry, do a lot more digging and really learn what you want and also see what is possible. Also specs on paper are not everything. 

If you are looking East, then you really haven't looked at all if all you have is Ibanez or ESP.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 19, 2019)

Not at all, but it seems, from my OP (I asked for a top 5, and then when that didnt work I just took anything), but the page of top 2 had a nice list

If you have something that you think is on the same level as Oni or Padalka, as they are the “gold standard” for my custom preference, then please by all means list away.....

I’m curious to see it all


----------



## AltecGreen (Oct 19, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Not at all, but it seems, from my OP (I asked for a top 5, and then when that didnt work I just took anything), but the page of top 2 had a nice list
> 
> If you have something that you think is on the same level as Oni or Padalka, as they are the “gold standard” for my custom preference, then please by all means list away.....
> 
> I’m curious to see it all


I'm game. What are your parameters? I need something to filter the rather large number that exists in the world. It was never clear in you original post whether you were looking for a true custom shop or just small high quality makers? True custom, semi-custom, a small brand with fixed products? I assume you want seven string.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 20, 2019)

AltecGreen said:


> I'm game. What are your parameters? I need something to filter the rather large number that exists in the world. It was never clear in you original post whether you were looking for a true custom shop or just small high quality makers? True custom, semi-custom, a small brand with fixed products? I assume you want seven string.


I don’t mean to sound redundant or like a prick, but if you follow my thread from the OP you can kind of deduct what I’m looking for.

Some background: Universe is my favorite neck/guitar. Currently, I find the EBMM Majesty to be the ultimate in everything I’m looking for, though its a huge departure from the universe/RG style body. The ergonomics are great, and the neck is great too.

With that said, we found the Oni Essi (though its fanned fret, the design is making me attracted), and Padalka Pluto and Saturn are also something I would be interested seriously in.

Other parameters: I’d like Fluence in them, I’d love a Lo Pro Edge 7 if I go 7 string (still thinking about the Essi 8 which is fixed), Piezo would be excellent, and most importantly the construction - the neck and upper fret access are super important. That’s another reason I was told to look at those because the Essi is a shred machine.

What am I Looking for exactly, if it wasn’t clear? I would like to know if there are members or examples of something that is a “shred” machine. [If an 8 string, I would imagine Graphtech ghost tech piezo could be an option as well...].If you put that altogether, and you have some luthiers that have stuff similar, please link me to their work/website. 

But I got a lot already out of this, but if you have some other luthiers or awesome guitars to show, Please by all means


----------



## budda (Oct 20, 2019)

What have you tried?

What have you physically picked up? Because ordering a custom guitar without knowing exactly what body and neck size and layout you want is not going to end well.

And any reply by someone who's played a guitar but not dealt with ordering - that's only going to be so helpful. You want to know how the wait times are, how responses and setbacks are handled, do they fulfill refund policies etc.

IMO it sounds like there's no real reason for you to go custom. Buy a second UV and get it refinished something wild. The people ordering custom built guitars are the ones who know what they want, can't find it in a production model, and (in theory!) have the money to pay for it.

I consider myself lucky - I knew what I wanted and both my custom guitars are built by part time builders and cost me less than $2kCAD for both (total).


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 20, 2019)

budda said:


> What have you tried?
> 
> What have you physically picked up? Because ordering a custom guitar without knowing exactly what body and neck size and layout you want is not going to end well.
> 
> ...


Like I kinda said twice before, if you follow the OP and threads (not to sound redundant or like a prick) but I’m not LOOKING for a custom. What I was looking for was a nice little list/wiki of luthiers that are very good but small or unknown.....for example Padalka makes EXTREME metal guitars, and I never heard of them in my life. Oni makes a guitar, Essi, that makes me want to buy it just based off of what i read and from what Dan has also said, and the members who’ve played Onis.....and Padalkas

So you’re right, if you see at one point, I said, I don’t NEED a custom, [and i added at this point with all these amazing models and other luthiers there arent any need for customs either], so yes, you are right on all points

But thats not what the thread was meant for. I am a n00by n3Wb when it comes to stuff like Oni, Padalka, and the list on page 2, so i just wanted to know what awesome guitars were out there. Not just for me to order, but also to admire, appreciate, and be aware of.

Who knows? In a year after playing my universe and 8 string i might want the Oni or Padalka, or if someone has something else i might like that wasnt mentioned, thats kind of where this post went.

But not the intent....I’m just open to guitar beauty and great luthiers, at the very least to learn (thanks again to all who participated)

BTW why don’t you post about YOUR guitar, which IS what this thread is about


----------



## AltecGreen (Oct 20, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Like I kinda said twice before, if you follow the OP and threads (not to sound redundant or like a prick) but I’m not LOOKING for a custom. What I was looking for was a nice little list/wiki of luthiers that are very good but small or unknown.....for example Padalka makes EXTREME metal guitars, and I never heard of them in my life. Oni makes a guitar, Essi, that makes me want to buy it just based off of what i read and from what Dan has also said, and the members who’ve played Onis.....and Padalkas
> 
> So you’re right, if you see at one point, I said, I don’t NEED a custom, [and i added at this point with all these amazing models and other luthiers there arent any need for customs either], so yes, you are right on all points
> 
> ...




I think my confusion stems from the fact that a Universe or Majesty is nothing like an Oni or Padalka.


I know a lot of brands. So I'll take a stab at a few.


Check out G-Life. My main guitar is a G-Life. 

Waghorn They will build almost anything.
Here is my Sauria currently under construction.





Dragonfly

Saito


Sago - don't be fooled by their standard or semi-custom guitars which are very traditional looking. They will make you anything you want like a 12 string multiscale with custom wound pickups.


Red Layer

OD These are pretty interesting. I saw a few in Japan. It was one reason I decided not to buy a seven because I needed to to more research.

Overload Also saw these in Japan.


GNG



Zerberus

Here is my Zerberus Tauros


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 20, 2019)

AltecGreen said:


> I think my confusion stems from the fact that a Universe or Majesty is nothing like an Oni or Padalka.
> 
> 
> I know a lot of brands. So I'll take a stab at a few.
> ...


It’s all good. I like the Essi and Padalka because they are different like the majesty. IOW I’m open to new things, all kind’s of options, and the newest thing I’m into is the Essi 7/8 (the fan fret of 25-27”) is cool, on both Padalka as well......so something like a thin, sleek universe neck with the ergonomics and options/features of the majesty if that makes any sense?

Just whatever you think is cool is alright by me man (as long as its 7 strings, and if there is a possible 8 string option, especially Fluence pickups and a floating bridge, or piezo fixed, or a piezo floating trem most of all lol, super fret access, idk man, I really dig the Padalka Neptune, but then its the Essi vs Saturn/Pluto for the fan fret....dont forget the e-scale lol)


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 20, 2019)

I got the Oni because in my opinion the E-scale is the best solution for 8 string string gauge/tone/tension issues. Plenty of people are not that fussed and play regular fan fret 8 strings and even 27" straight scale 8 strings.

The e-scale is by no means the only good thing about the Oni, but it is a thing that only Oni does.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 20, 2019)

I posted after your edit, but dude the Rohan is the guitar I mentioned early on that I was looking for actually! Negrini are amazin

That’s a great list and what i am looking for, so thanks for the reply

plmgnr would you say the essi is a shred neck like the UV?


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 20, 2019)

I would probably be of the opinion that you can shred on any neck, but let's say yes.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 20, 2019)

AltecGreen said:


> I think my confusion stems from the fact that a Universe or Majesty is nothing like an Oni or Padalka.
> 
> 
> I know a lot of brands. So I'll take a stab at a few.
> ...


Dude!
This is a list! I am blown away by what i am seeing, and I had no idea these companies existed

Totally makes me rethink my view of current production standards and what you can “custom” order out there

I mean these templates, for example on the Saigo, are awesome, and I am really really impressed

Now Padalka and Oni are no longer my only thoughts! I really like all of them you listed, especially the Negrini!

Thanks dude, if there are any more out there like that, id love to see

MAN these are great looking guitars!

PS AWESOME guitars btw, if those are yours pics


----------



## AltecGreen (Oct 20, 2019)

t G-Life


Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Dude!
> This is a list! I am blown away by what i am seeing, and I had no idea these companies existed
> 
> Totally makes me rethink my view of current production standards and what you can “custom” order out there
> ...




This is only a small fraction. I'll post more after I return from the family BBQ. Bear in mind, I'm filtering out the custom makers that focus on six strings. That list is even longer.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 20, 2019)

Please, don’t trouble yourself dude! I can wait till your home, but man, this is a great list (not too into dragonfly or Saito) but definitely 7 strings are my focus! (With the possibility of an 8, I’m still trying to figure out if a fanned fret 8 might work better than this 8 string without fanned frets, its not that enjoyable but i was told the fanned fret makes a huge difference so I’m open to trying them)’


THANK YOU man


----------



## budda (Oct 20, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> But not the intent....I’m just open to guitar beauty and great luthiers, at the very least to learn (thanks again to all who participated)
> 
> BTW why don’t you post about YOUR guitar, which IS what this thread is about



I would recommend asking a mod to clean up the thread and rename it then. Avoids confusion . I still stand with what I said about experience actually ordering though - that's most of the process of buying custom anything.

One of my guitars was built by a guy who's no longer on the forum I got it from. The other one mostly does builds he likes and sells them at local gear swaps, and I'm not sure how much work he's looking to take on.

Ayr guitars is the part time builder. I knew I wasn't getting a custom shop level guitar and the price reflects that. The builds are good quality and relatively affordable (less than a new F MIA professional).

We used to have a thread on Canadian builders, but it seems we lost it when the site was hacked.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 20, 2019)

Alright then, what would you like to rename it man? Lol I mean were on page 5, and i think were nearly done here.....

I have no problem with whatever you decide to do....i mean, I REALLY did same many times I’m not trying for anyone to help me build/spec/choose a custom, which is why the title was OF all the custom shops.....what do YOU like, what are you into.....so by all means, if you want to rename or edit it I have no problems with that

As long as you leave the lists!!! Lol

IDK about anyone else, but I got a lot out of this thread! More than I thought i would.....so many great choices and luthiers out there man!


----------



## AltecGreen (Oct 20, 2019)

Wreck

Sankey

PMC Guitars


Stonewolf

Vandermeij


No obvious seven strings but still cool
Lava Drop

O3 Guitars

Dean Gordon


----------



## 3xt3rm1n4t0r (Oct 23, 2019)

I don't know if he's been mentioned but Siggi Braun makes some great guitars too: https://www.facebook.com/SiggiBraun.Guitars/
You could take a look there.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 23, 2019)

Yes indeed
Great machines
I’m really into Padalka and Oni
And Negrini


----------



## AltecGreen (Oct 23, 2019)

3xt3rm1n4t0r said:


> I don't know if he's been mentioned but Siggi Braun makes some great guitars too: https://www.facebook.com/SiggiBraun.Guitars/
> You could take a look there.


I forgot about Siggi Braun.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 29, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> I've never seen any until a month ago, when I saw about half-a-dozen at a guitar center, both in the new and used sections.



I just went to this same Guitar Center, and every single Caparison guitar is gone. In its place, were Duesenbergs.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Oct 29, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> I just went to this same Guitar Center, and every single Caparison guitar is gone. In its place, were Duesenbergs.



gross. It’s like going to the store and all the steaks have been replaced by shit.


----------



## narad (Oct 29, 2019)

AltecGreen said:


> I forgot about Siggi Braun.



Said the guitar market...


----------

